# Sid Vicious pooping his pants in the match against Taker at WM 13?



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Is there any truth to this Story? 



> _Sid Vicious already had himself a number of legends heading into his final WrestleMania appearance for the WWF. Let's recap:
> 
> 1. Sid had a pet squirrel that, at some point, tore into his ball bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Psycho Sid pooping his pants in the match against Taker at WM 13?*

I heard the same story, but that it was a house show prior to Mania 13.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I always heard he did it at Mania 13. Poor Taker, he had to smell it up close!! LOL


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

> After all, Sid's way of getting revenge during his final match with the company was to kick out of his opponent's finisher, not to lose bowel control.


:lmao

Anyway, as funny as that story is, I heard there's no truth to it. Who knows?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Sid is just prone to embarrassing himself. Brilliant.


----------



## Iunctus Nos Sto (Oct 6, 2010)

I was just reading an article about crazy wwe rumours and this was in it. They concluded the rumour has no evidence and is likely untrue. Makes a funny story though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I doubt there's any truth to it. *


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Ain't no way people wouldn't have smelled it or seen a reaction.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

i've heard taker confirmed this too in an interview from 98 though i don't have a source. i wonder if sid's ever been asked the question before.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sid did shit his pants during the tombstone, but it happened at a *house show* prior to WrestleMania. In a related note, I think I remember Steve Austin stating one time he shat his trunks while taking a bump in the ring. Talk about an awkward situation haha.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

Lmfao!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Sid did shit his pants during the tombstone, but it happened at a *house show* prior to WrestleMania. In a related note, I think I remember Steve Austin stating one time he shat his trunks while taking a bump in the ring. Talk about an awkward situation haha.


Lol, it's nothing new. Cena did also shit himself during a match with Scott Steiner.


----------



## Jimmy Fly Half (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like a job for mythbusters, Wrestler shitting himself in the ring.


----------



## StopItFive (Feb 14, 2012)

...


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't always LOL at thread titles, but when I do, it has to be about sid vicious pooping his pants.


----------



## Butcher Moe (Feb 10, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> In a related note, I think I remember Steve Austin stating one time he shat his trunks while taking a bump in the ring. Talk about an awkward situation haha.


Yep, he openly admitted it on Tough Enough too. I don't remember exactly but he was in the match with either Andre the Giant or Abdullah the Butcher.


----------



## StopItFive (Feb 14, 2012)

...


----------



## Butcher Moe (Feb 10, 2012)

Could be. I can't remember. I just know the oponnent was fat.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

StopItFive said:


> ^ I think it was against Yokozuna.


* I think I'll haved pooped my Pants being with Yokozuna in one Ring!*


----------



## SuperSimmo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that it was in a house show, although it will never be confirmed will it. Sid: yeah undertaker made me shit myself.


----------

